# Upcoming Exhibition - Help!



## dandylion (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone, i am brand new to this forum and am hoping to find some advice. My first gallery exhibition is coming up and I need help, i have never done this before and i feel totally lost.

I am showing 25 fine art photography prints. I dont have much experience actually printing so there is a learning curve...and its expensive! I dont make much money so i have been trying to keep the cost as low as reasonably possible.

I found a fine art print shop and they are printing my images on Epson Enhanced Matt Paper 192 gsm. The images are weird sizes (my fault) so we are going to print them as close to 11x14 as they will get (i dont want to crop) and a few select ones are going to be about 16x20. I am cutting the mat board myself...i picked up a cutter and some good acid free board.

So far, i have spent $430 for the prints, board and cutter.

Now the last big question: Do i have to frame them? I would prefer not to, so that it keeps the cost down and so that someone buying can choose their own frame.

But i am worried...is it considered amateurish to not frame, will i be shamed for not framing, do other artist only frame with mat board? The paperwork from the gallery says this: The artist/sponsor will deliver the work ready for installation, suitably framed and wired for hanging.

Is mat board suitable framing?

Please help


----------



## jsecordphoto (Sep 20, 2014)

If you're showing at an art gallery, you _really _should frame them. Yes, it will look pretty amateurish to not have them framed. Gallery showings tend to be really expensive to set up, and be prepared to not break even on your investment. The good thing is, you'll likely have some inventory left over for your next show.


----------



## KmH (Sep 20, 2014)

You can hang a matted print (no frame) using Swiss clips.

The purpose of a frame is to aid presentation by visually isolating the print/mat from the color and texture of the wall the print hangs on.

By not framing you will lose a larger measure of that isolation and presentation enhancement.


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 20, 2014)

Rarely do anyone get to exhibit in a high end gallery where framing is really necessary. I personally curate quite a lot of exhibitions. International and local. A black mounting board should suffice in most exhibitions. Galleries normally have a neutral/plain background. Make sure it's window mounted, grouped according to themes or groups and labelled accordingly ... you'll know better on this. Make sure you arrange them in a tonal sequence. 

Check with the gallery how they normally present or hang photos. Most galleries should provide the equipment for you to exhibit your photos. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slackercruster (Sep 20, 2014)

dandylion said:


> Hi Everyone, i am brand new to this forum and am hoping to find some advice. My first gallery exhibition is coming up and I need help, i have never done this before and i feel totally lost.
> 
> I am showing 25 fine art photography prints. I dont have much experience actually printing so there is a learning curve...and its expensive! I dont make much money so i have been trying to keep the cost as low as reasonably possible.
> 
> ...


 
People always ask for framed prints, but I never frame them. I am talking about donation to charity here. If they want the print fine, but I wont frame it. If a museum wanted prints and wanted them framed I'd say no as well. I don't frame stuff. All of these examples are free donations on my part. Again, if they want free prints fine, if they don't want them fine. But maybe better not to go by me, my ideas are kinda different. Good luck with the show!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 20, 2014)

I've done submissions to juried exhibits and follow the guidelines provided. If yours say 'framed and wired' then that's what I'd expect to have to do. I wouldn't expect that matted prints will be accepted.

You could get clarification from the gallery about framing but I would take it to mean you need to have your prints in frames not just matted if they are to be wired and ready to hang. If you don't think you'll be able to do this you'll probably need to let them know sooner than later since it will leave them with exhibition space to fill. You could maybe ask the gallery about suggestions or local resources for supplies, etc.

I've bought supplies from Adorama, and online thru Lumiere Photo (in Rochester NY), they have kits and tutorials, or try B&H - and no this isn't necessarily cheap to do.


----------



## dandylion (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Everyone, Thanks so much for your responses! I have decided to frame the pieces. I happened to find a %50 off sale on black metal frames yesterday so i got them. They also come with the wire for hanging so that's great. It cost me a little over $250 for 25 frames but it was worth it... I feel relieved, prepared and confident in my presentation rather than nervous and unsure.


----------

